# Rare Things



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

What is the Most Rare thing that you own?
Like a copy of a game no one knows or something other
mine is tagged here

(btw its a German Copy of the game


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 21, 2018)

One of my siblings own it, but an unopened copy of Fire Emblem Fates: Special Edition in a display case.

Also have P.T. on my PS4, not sure if that counts though.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> One of my siblings own it, but an unopened copy of Fire Emblem Fates: Special Edition in a display case.


Interresting.Never touched the Fire Emblem Games


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2018)

Modern artificial rare or old rare?
I stopped trading games in many many years ago so there is probably some game I have in a box somewhere that is silly rare in the modern world, especially as my tastes tend to skew away from the sports games and towards longer form games, local multiplayer offerings or nice early examples of concepts. A few years ago I was laughing at the N64 suddenly being popular and it seemed the once worthless games can now be worth a pretty penny (seriously, what I might have struggled to even find someone to buy for a pittance now fetch considerable sums for things in worse condition than I have), even despite most being PAL.

Old rare... I have books going back to the late 1700s at this point (though most of them are 1870s onwards). I imagine they would be hard to replace, mainly as most of them are science and engineering related and thus nobody cared or current cares about them enough to preserve them (I get the impression most people treated them like you might treat a computer technician level windows 95 manual today) and thus is how my broke self can afford to amass the collection I have (charity and antiques shops love me).

By similar token I have a collection of tools and fixings from similar timeframes. I tend not to buy for rarity but what I find useful or just want to try out. To that end I would not be surprised to find some of the contents of my screws and fixing cases/storage shelves would have some restorer bite my hand off if offered, or some tool I occasionally smack with a hammer would instead go into someone's museum.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

Model 3 Sega Genesis.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Modern artificial rare or old rare?
> I stopped trading games in many many years ago so there is probably some game I have in a box somewhere that is silly rare in the modern world, especially as my tastes tend to skew away from the sports games and towards longer form games, local multiplayer offerings or nice early examples of concepts. A few years ago I was laughing at the N64 suddenly being popular and it seemed the once worthless games can now be worth a pretty penny (seriously, what I might have struggled to even find someone to buy for a pittance now fetch considerable sums for things in worse condition than I have), even despite most being PAL.
> 
> Old rare... I have books going back to the late 1700s at this point (though most of them are 1870s onwards). I imagine they would be hard to replace, mainly as most of them are science and engineering related and thus nobody cared or current cares about them enough to preserve them (I get the impression most people treated them like you might treat a computer technician level windows 95 manual today) and thus is how my broke self can afford to amass the collection I have (charity and antiques shops love me).
> ...


To make it Clear. The First One :Modern Rare

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RustInPeace said:


> Model 3 Sega Genesis.


Didn't know sega makes consoles


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 21, 2018)

YTElias said:


> Didn't know sega makes consoles


*made
Pretty sure Dreamcast was their last one.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

I have some pokemon coins. I have no idea how to even play this or why my dad bought this for me.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I have some pokemon coins. I have no idea how to even play this or why my dad bought this for me.


They look good.I want them


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

YTElias said:


> They look good.I want them


Is supposed to be a game, I don't know how to play it. It makes less sense than the trading card game.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is supposed to be a game, I don't know how to play it. It makes less sense than the trading card game.


Maybe somewhere is the description how to play it iol


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

YTElias said:


> Maybe somewhere is the description how to play it iol


Good luck finding that! You also need to collect those coins to play.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 21, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I have some pokemon coins. I have no idea how to even play this or why my dad bought this for me.


Oh that reminds me, I've got that old Pokemon Platinum Pre-order Giratina figurine too.


Spoiler: Wow that's a big dusty image


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> Oh that reminds me, I've got that old Pokemon Platinum Pre-order Giratina figurine too.


This looks like Giratina is fat af


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> Oh that reminds me, I've got that old Pokemon Platinum Pre-order Giratina figurine too.


* Doesn't mentions dust * 

Umm so that is the 4th generation pokemon right?


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> * Doesn't mentions dust *
> 
> Umm so that is the 4th generation pokemon right?


jup


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 21, 2018)

Does Zelda: wand of gamelon count?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 21, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> * Doesn't mentions dust *
> 
> Umm so that is the 4th generation pokemon right?


Lol, if it makes you feel better I cleaned it off after noticing that too. 
And yes it's a fourth generation Pokemon.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Does Zelda: wand of gamelon count?


Post Pic


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Does Zelda: wand of gamelon count?


Maybe if people actually wants it.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Maybe if people actually wants it.


weegee


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 21, 2018)

YTElias said:


> Post Pic





Spoiler


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115141


I count that as rare


----------



## GerbilSoft (Feb 21, 2018)

The top two items in this photo:


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 21, 2018)

my new super mario bros for windows is more rare


----------



## migles (Feb 21, 2018)

GerbilSoft said:


> The top two items in this photo:


is that a dev kit? was it modded?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



YTElias said:


> Didn't know sega makes consoles


damn, you are pretty young?
first person i see that didn't knew sega was one of the biggest console makers, and it was the biggest rival of nintendo
check in wikipedia or the internet in general, sega did really great consoles... actually, the genesis and the dreamcast were the shit.. the others where not that great..


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a Black Wii 2012 edition, does that count?


----------



## GerbilSoft (Feb 21, 2018)

migles said:


> is that a dev kit? was it modded?


Red one is an RVT-H Reader, green one is an RVT-R Reader. I temporarily installed HBC on the RVT-H to dump the NAND, but it's currently not installed. (Neither is the Wii Menu; it boots to Devkit Boot Program.)

RVT-H has an internal HDD instead of a disc drive, so I can install any GameCube or Wii game by using a USB cable and the appropriate software. Note that Wii games have to be encrypted and signed for debug; this is doable with a program I'm working on right now. Also, you must have the correct IOS debug build installed. (Super Smash Bros. Brawl requires IOS36; I don't have a debug build of IOS36. Switching it to IOS56 partly worked, but it crashed after Mario vs. Kirby in Subspace Emissary, and Masterpieces aren't working for some reason.)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2018)

Not much I'm afraid. 

I have 2 unopened Halo Edition OG Xbox's sitting in storage, which is probably the rarest thing I own purely because they're unopened.

I suppose I might count an old 286 laptop I acquired recently as well, I honestly can't find any info on the thing anywhere, as it was made by some random company during that time when 286 PCs were being cloned with cheapo parts by everyone and their grandma. 

Other than that, not much else .


----------



## Megakuma (Feb 22, 2018)

Unopened copy of pokemon silver


----------



## YTElias (Feb 22, 2018)

migles said:


> damn, you are pretty young?
> first person i see that didn't knew sega was one of the biggest console makers, and it was the biggest rival of nintendo
> check in wikipedia or the internet in general, sega did really great consoles... actually, the genesis and the dreamcast were the shit.. the others where not that great..


im 14 and didn´t know that


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

YTElias said:


> im 14 and didn´t know that


LMAO REALLY? NO THATS IMPOSSIBLE XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i'm not even from 90's too and i always knew sega made consoles, i loved genesis


----------



## YTElias (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> LMAO REALLY? NO THATS IMPOSSIBLE XD


why im following you...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

YTElias said:


> why im following you...


i don't know XP


----------



## Flame (Feb 22, 2018)

YTElias said:


> Didn't know sega makes consoles



you just made me feel OLD! VERY OLD!

Sega was very big back in the day. its was Sega vs Nintendo. no Sony no Microsoft. 


read and learn  this is gen 4, sega had a console in gen 3 too, but gen 4 is seen by alot as the age where consoles really took off.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_generation_of_video_game_consoles


----------



## Willemoke (Feb 22, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I have some pokemon coins. I have no idea how to even play this or why my dad bought this for me.



I've got a few of them as well. There should be a manual inside the package.


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 22, 2018)

common sense /s


----------



## YTElias (Feb 22, 2018)

Flame said:


> you just made me feel OLD! VERY OLD!
> 
> Sega was very big back in the day. its was Sega vs Nintendo. no Sony no Microsoft.
> 
> ...


from that quick overview.. 3 consoles that i know now

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jt_1258 said:


> common sense /s


good one


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

DIS
is sumthin rare /s 



Spoiler


----------



## YTElias (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> DIS
> is sumthin rare /s
> 
> 
> ...


Dolphin?wtf


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

YTElias said:


> Dolphin?wtf


ye  XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

at least tell me you know what is Dolphin


----------



## YTElias (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> ye  XD
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> at least tell me you know what is Dolphin


A Wii Emulator for the PC


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

YTElias said:


> A Wii Emulator for the PC


ding ding, 3 piracy points for u : )


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> ding ding, 3 piracy points for u : )


or...you could run the games straight off the disc like I do ya know. and yes, they are legit discs and not iso's ripped to discs


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> or...you could run the games straight off the disc like I do ya know. and yes, they are legit discs and not iso's ripped to discs


do you think i'm crazy to pay for old expensive wii games, i can't even get the console lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> do you think i'm crazy to pay for old expensive wii games, i can't even get the console lol


wii u though, they have wii games you could buy and then dump the games as iso's


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2018)

OP didn't specify game-related stuff but that seems to be the theme.

unopened Club Nintendo Majora's Mask OST CD?

5 brand new OEM (official) N64 controller analog stick replacement modules?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> wii u though, they have wii games you could buy and then dump the games as iso's


lol wii u games are even more expensive, the own wii u is already expensive too


----------



## YTElias (Feb 22, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> OP didn't specify game-related stuff but that seems to be the theme.
> 
> unopened Club Nintendo Majora's Mask OST CD?
> 
> 5 brand new OEM (official) N64 controller analog stick replacement modules?


You really have 5 N64 Controllers


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 22, 2018)

Hmm, I dunno.
I'm waiting for someone to claim they have the Sonic 1 Beta.


----------



## ToonGoomba (Feb 22, 2018)

I have an original Gameboy Micro, Rob the robot, and Nintendo hanafuda cards that were passed down from my great grand parents, but i doubt those are REALLY rare.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Hmm, I dunno.
> I'm waiting for someone to claim they have the Sonic 1 Beta.


LOL
not even the own sonic creator could find the cart when asked about it


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2018)

YTElias said:


> You really have 5 N64 Controllers



No I have 3 N64 controllers. Plus I have 5 new, unopened official Nintendo replacement modules for the analog sticks.

If you mean having one of those replacement sticks is the same as having the whole controller, yeah I guess that's pretty much true. The regular actions buttons and d-pad usually work fine long after the stick is worn out.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 22, 2018)

DS Download Station Volume 1 & 9 original cartridges. They aren't THAT rare but I won them on eBay for $6 and $2 (free shipping on both) respectively. I also have an original Action Replay DS that I got from the flea market for $5. I feel like I might've overpaid on that one, but hey, it's a nice throwaway NTRBOOT cart


----------



## loler55 (Feb 22, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/SkmjE

https://imgur.com/a/cqIvE

https://imgur.com/a/tTwYl

https://imgur.com/a/C4YBX

My Nintendo collection no idea whats the rarest item is


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2018)

ToonGoomba said:


> I have an original Gameboy Micro, Rob the robot, and Nintendo hanafuda cards that were passed down from my great grand parents, but i doubt those are REALLY rare.




Oh yeah, I have a Nintendo Hanafuda deck too. But they're not that old ... maybe from 2000 or so? Sounds like yours are pretty old. They'd have some value in Japan, but not like *treasure* level.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 22, 2018)

I think the most rare thing I own related to videogames is the GTA Collector's Edition for the PS1, which includes GTA 1, GTA 2 and GTA London


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

loler55 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/SkmjE
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/cqIvE
> 
> ...


bunch of nintendo things i've never seen so idk what is rare and not too


----------



## loler55 (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> bunch of nintendo things i've never seen so idk what is rare and not too


Thats the Problem

Eventually the pin from the nintendo france Medical Center


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> I think the most rare thing I own related to videogames is the GTA Collector's Edition for the PS1, which includes GTA 1, GTA 2 and GTA London


you own everything lol


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 22, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Does Zelda: wand of gamelon count?


Wand of Gamelon isn't that rare I think. Zelda's Adventure however...


----------



## jt_1258 (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> lol wii u games are even more expensive, the own wii u is already expensive too


I said buying wii games through the wii u, not wii u games themselves


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> I said buying wii games through the wii u, not wii u games themselves


i said already Wii U is very expensive too


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't really have anything that's rare I think. I have 2 copies of Pokemon Sapphire boxed (maybe CIB I haven't bothered to check) which seems to be worth a bit, but I don't know if I would call it rare.

My uncle has a sealed copy of Conker's BFD though.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> LOL
> not even the own sonic creator could find the cart when asked about it


Really?
WTF, Segaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Really?
> WTF, Segaaaaaaaaa.


yeah it's true, he said he couldn't find the rom/cart


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> yeah it's true, he said he couldn't find the rom/cart


Now that's just sad.
Say, didn't a Youtuber flush it down the toilet or something?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 22, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Now that's just sad.
> Say, didn't a Youtuber flush it down the toilet or something?


what you mean?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> what you mean?


Never mind.


----------



## vinstage (Feb 22, 2018)

Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2018)

vinstage said:


> Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn.


I own that too.
I doubt it's really that rare. More like inflated for obscure reason.


----------



## vinstage (Feb 22, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I own that too.
> I doubt it's really that rare. More like inflated for obscure reason.


Mhm, it's not rare at all. In fact it's pretty common, the only rare part about it is the number of buyers.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 22, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> No I have 3 N64 controllers. Plus I have 5 new, unopened official Nintendo replacement modules for the analog sticks.
> 
> If you mean having one of those replacement sticks is the same as having the whole controller, yeah I guess that's pretty much true. The regular actions buttons and d-pad usually work fine long after the stick is worn out.


I just Read it wrong

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> I don't really have anything that's rare I think. I have 2 copies of Pokemon Sapphire boxed (maybe CIB I haven't bothered to check) which seems to be worth a bit, but I don't know if I would call it rare.
> 
> My uncle has a sealed copy of Conker's BFD though.


i heard of that game

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



vinstage said:


> Mhm, it's not rare at all. In fact it's pretty common, the only rare part about it is the number of buyers.


rare is also when no one buys this game so everyone forget about it what makes the game like "rare"


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh, I did have the PAL version of Paper Mario The Thousand-Year Door but I sold it to a friend for cheap. The PAL version seems to be rare for some reason.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 22, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Oh, I did have the PAL version of Paper Mario The Thousand-Year Door but I sold it to a friend for cheap. The PAL version seems to be rare for some reason.


is PAL the packaged copy of the game or what?


----------



## vinstage (Feb 22, 2018)

YTElias said:


> is PAL the packaged copy of the game or what?


PAL
pal/
_noun_
noun: *PAL*

the television broadcasting system used in most of Europe.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 22, 2018)

vinstage said:


> PAL
> pal/
> _noun_
> noun: *PAL*
> ...


PAL
_Pay A Lot_

Phase Alternating Lines


----------



## Roamin64 (Feb 22, 2018)

A pair of Sega Master System 3D glasses that have never been used , still with protective film


----------



## YTElias (Feb 22, 2018)

Roamin64 said:


> A pair of Sega Master System 3D glasses that have never been used , still with protective film


looks futuristic


----------



## Roamin64 (Feb 22, 2018)

YTElias said:


> looks futuristic



Hehe , it actually released in 1987 , and the 3D was amazing back then with them. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_shutter_3D_system


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I have some pokemon coins. I have no idea how to even play this or why my dad bought this for me.


Got those too. Got a Snorlax, Buterfree and I believe a Machoke. I think they're just collectible coins.

Rarest thing I own is probably a Streetball Reebok shirt from 1993. I only found 1 guy selling one online for 100€. Except it's not exactly the same, because mine contains portuguese sponsor logos, making it more valuable.
I've also got another one that contains Mike Plowden's signature, but I still have to search for it online.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2018)

Roamin64 said:


> A pair of Sega Master System 3D glasses that have never been used , still with protective film



Wow. I used to play Space Harrier with those. Like, 30 years ago lol.


----------



## loler55 (Feb 22, 2018)

loler55 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/SkmjE
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/cqIvE
> 
> ...





loler55 said:


> Thats the Problem
> 
> Eventually the pin from the nintendo france Medical Center


After 2 hours Thinking.. i feel Bubble bobble 2 +ovp nes is rare too 
But the mario teecup is the rarest...
Only as present from ninty
And my puzzles are rare too 
Or the mario Tower Game


----------



## leon315 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have Silent Bomber and Metal Gear Solid Intergral version for PSX dubbed in ITALIAN! which is rarest thing ever in this country , the sound and dub quality suck asses
p.s. if i could find it i'll post pic later, still have to take off...


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 22, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Wand of Gamelon isn't that rare I think. Zelda's Adventure however...


it's on my "to get" list. I quite like the idea of recreating the game with as-close to graphics as possible, just actually playable and maybe not shit. Helps to have the original stuff.


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 27, 2018)

not at ALL related to games, but my dad has this bobblehead of a sausage guy that’s really rare to get in the box, so rare it’s likely the only one on the east coast


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Feb 27, 2018)

Not so rare, but still enjoy it:


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Feb 27, 2018)

Well, the rarest thing that I have is my pfp xD, a CIB tetris minuet.
I also collect currency so I have pretty rare coins&bills too, and I also have a cheap 80' soviet table scientific calculator which I almost couldn't find info about. Most probably from an unknown manufacturer.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 27, 2018)

From what I can remember I have a Game Genie, the Camerica version.


----------



## Xandrid (Feb 27, 2018)

I have a cartridge of Red rescue team in very good condition, also Yu-Gi-Oh world tournament


----------



## anthonyplep (Feb 28, 2018)

To say rare might be a bit of a stretch, but if you consider everything together as a whole I guess it counts.  It's certainly my most treasured collection that I own

It's a full MOTHER/EarthBound collection, plus English reproductions for EarthBound Beginnings and MOTHER 3, as well as some extras like the original sold-out pressings of the soundtracks on vinyl, books from Fangamer, and a complete set of MOTHER 2 gachapon figures


----------



## Seliph (Feb 28, 2018)

I used to own a bunch of complete in box with manual SNES games including Ghoul Patrol which was worth 300 dollars but I sold them all for about 700 bucks to fund a gaming computer.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 28, 2018)

anthonyplep said:


> To say rare might be a bit of a stretch, but if you consider everything together as a whole I guess it counts.  It's certainly my most treasured collection that I own
> 
> It's a full MOTHER/EarthBound collection, plus English reproductions for EarthBound Beginnings and MOTHER 3, as well as some extras like the original sold-out pressings of the soundtracks on vinyl, books from Fangamer, and a complete set of MOTHER 2 gachapon figures


looks nice but im not interrested in the earthbound games


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 1, 2018)

A physical dvd of the red dead redemption (made for tv) film, and a halo reach preview disc that had the new disc copy protection on it


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 1, 2018)

YTElias said:


> im 14 and didn´t know that


I just turned 13 and have had this as common knowledge for an extensive amount of time.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 1, 2018)

A Blockbuster member card, lol


----------

